# Tutorial - how to read a panel schedule



## Yikes

I'm trying to teach my architectural staff how to read a panel schedule on electrical plans: how to check for balanced loads, available capacity, how to recognize it as an abstract of the panel itself, etc.

They don't need to do the electrical design - - they just need to know what they're looking at.

I was hoping to find a YouTube tutorial or webpage that would walk them through it, because they seem to forget soon after I've tried to explain it to them.  So far, I haven't found anything.  Do you have any recommendations?


----------



## north star

*+ - + - +*

Not sure if these links will actually be of any help or not,

but here goes:

*http://www.dolphins-software.com/panelSchedules.htm*





I went to the Mike Holt Forum and performed a basic

search of their database.......Here is the results of that

search:

*http://forums.mikeholt.com/search.php?searchid=2582837*



Not sure how you can encourage \ require your staff to

actually become immersed in a new, totally different

language and lines of thought.......I would recommend your

staff to look thru and read every single Topic Thread

on the Mike Holt Forum [  listed above  ], and let them

present viable options to you.........Hope this helps!

BTW, ...as you already know, staying current in the

electrical field requires daily reading & researching.

Like other career fields, ...it requires a considerable

amount of time & resources from self effort.



*+ - + - +*


----------



## ADAguy

I concurr, Mike is and has been "the Bomb" for years. Clear illustrations and descriptions.

Also see CodeCheck Electrical.


----------

